# Anybody know what's up with the HDAV H6?



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I bought an Asus Xonar Essence ST card a few months ago, because I often listen to my headphones at my computer. I wanted to get the HDAV H6 multichannel DAC to try a surround system, but since around December I've found no stock on the card. Does anyone know if this thing been discontinued? If so, does anyone know of the pin-outs for the ST card so I can convert the signals some other way? Or did I just waste a bit of cash?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

That's the card. Nobody has it.


----------

